# Four All-in Tivos for sale: Bolt, Roamio, Roamio Plus, and S3 OLED



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

I've cut the cord and selling my four beloved Tivos.
I've had nearly every Tivo made since 1999 (except the DirectTV ones). Here are the last four.

Bolt: TCD849500 500GB OTA+Cable 75 hours -- *$250*
Roamio Plus: TCD848000 1TB 154 hours -- *$225 ** SOLD *
Roamio: TCD846500 300GB 46hours --* $200*
Series 3 OLED: TCD648250B 500GB 76 hours (had HD replaced with Weaknees HD) -- $150. Includes original "Glo Remote" as well as a standard 34 button peanut remote.

All prices are for PayPal ("Goods and Services") and plus actual shipping costs from Pirateship.com from New Haven, CT. Local pickup available.

All units are from a non-smoking home and in good working order, unless noted below.

Pics will follow shortly. Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Tivo 500GB Bolt OTA+ Antenna. Built-in MOCA bridge.

TCD849500 500GB OTA+Cable 75 hours -- *$250*

Includes white Tivo remote and power supply.

This Tivo is in good working order. The only issue I had was that I could not get it to bond/pair with a CableCard from Optimum. Tried several cards. Sent the unit to Weaknees for diagnosis and they couldn't find anything wrong and sent it back. It's probably a problem with Optimum.

Also, the little green plastic nub on the lever to remove the Cablecard came off, and is taped inside the cable card access area (see photo).


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

*SOLD*

Tivo Roamio Plus 1TB for Cable.

Roamio Plus: TCD848000 1TB 154 hours -- *$225*

Includes standard Tivo Remote.

Absolutely no problems or issues with this unit.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Tivo Roamio TCD846500 300GB 46hours --* $200
*
Includes standard Tivo Remote.

No problems or issues with this unit.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Tivo S3 OLED. "The Beast"

TCD648250B 500GB 76 hours

This was a phenomenal Tivo when it came out. I used it for many years and replaced the hard drive. No issues or problems. The original "GLO Remote" remote is "well used" so I'm including another standard Tivo remote (not pictured, but the same as the Roamio remotes above).


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

I PMed you about the Plus.


----------



## washerebefore (Jul 28, 2014)

Hank said:


> Roamio Plus: TCD848000 1TB 154 hours -- *$225*


did you sell this unit ? Would like to know if it's still available -


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Yes, the Roamio Plus is still available.

edit: Now sold.


----------



## megz1623 (Dec 28, 2013)

Is the Roamio still available?


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Yes the Roamio is still available. Let me know if you want it or have any questions, as today is the last day I can ship it out for a while.


----------



## megz1623 (Dec 28, 2013)

I will send you a message! Thanks


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Bump. Units in first post are still available.


----------

